# new bug out vehicle



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

New to me anyhow.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

WOW (message was too short) make that a double WOW


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Diesel or gas? Just wondering because that looke real heavy for such a small engine compartment on the van front.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Self contained with 4,000watt generator, 40gal fresh water tank, & 7gal hot water heater. Not sure the size of the gas tank. LP tank is 30gal.

Tag axle allows an extra 2,000lbs of gear & food.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Ford 460 gasser.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I like it! What year is that rig?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Cripes! Do you need a special endorsement to drive it?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Is it a Ford 460?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Small kitchen but full bathroom.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Its a 1991 with under 35,000 miles.


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

That's so pretty! Not sure I could back it up except maybe straight back, but still such a pretty thing!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Booth dinette.


Full walk around queen bed.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Already set up for towing but will have to get a tow dolly for my front wheel drive RAV4.


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

We had one similar to this only shorter a few years ago. Took it on one trip, to shreveport to gamble. Husband never liked it and complained when I wanted to take it places. We went to sleep after leaving the boats and I was in ecstasy; really got to sleep in a winnebago, something my dad always had and loved. Anyway, he griped so much, and it had been a surprise for him, so I sold it after we returned home; same $$, nothing lost or gained. I love big trucks, went from good-times vans, down to suburbans, now drive a ford exhibition. We've slept in it twice on the beach in galveston, comfy enough if we're tired enough.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Living large Hawk!


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

Oops, make that an Expedition, not Exhibition, but it is very bright red, sorry.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

From the bed photo I see the wall had the same damage as my class A. Window left open or? How long? Watch the tow dolly weight and the toad weight. It's real easy to go over the weight limit for that axle. My class A would have been right at the limit. I ended up towing 4 down with a transmission pump. Worked very well and allowed me to carry a lot of extras. Oh, check the exhaust manifold bolts frequently. I popped one off and didn't even know it on my 1997 460 CID on a 53 chassis. Had a lot of fun with ours over the last 15 years. Sometimes I wish I had gone with a class C instead of the class A.

Makes me jealous, we sold ours back in February.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Water damage was from the fire exit seal deteriorating. But no soft spots.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

As long as conserving water isn't an issue its nice to take a shower at the end of the day.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I didn't look at the rating of the tow hitch. Probably 4 or 5,000lbs.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Why a motorhome instead of a travel trailer? MPG. With a travel trailer you need a vehicle with enough umph to pull it. That makes your daily driver a gas hog. And by federal law, no one can ride down the road in the travel trailer.
A motorhome everyone rides comfortably in the motorhome. And your compact daily driver is towed behind it.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

No, the motorhome is not a 4X4 but it is a 4X8. All depends on where you plan to bug out to & for how long. I'm figuring keeping two weeks of food in the motorhome.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

BTW, the original pic the MH looks weighed down because it was parked & the air bags deflated.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Really nice Hawk! Congrats!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

By mid May I will have had to figure out how I'm going to keep the inside of the MH cooled down. Probably need both a canopy to keep it parked under for shade & run electrical to it to run the AC at about 80-85F to prevent damage to what is kept inside.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Nice pickup HuntingHawk! If you decide to head through TX in your travels holler at me. Great idea on the canopy, they really make a difference in the long run.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm guessing you'll be in the market for a fuel tanker trailer?? 460 Ford in a motor home that big must get what 3-4 mpg down hill. 

Looks nice otherwise. Where did you find one with that low mileage?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SHTF will have to wait a bit. My Get home vehicle because we are not BO will be an ELIO. Quick and flexible but number one is up to 84 MPG . That adds up to a lot of get out of town on a couple gallons.
Hope to see it build by this time 2015. the 8019 th one built is ours.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

7-8MPG depending on cargo weight & speed.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Florida, & I'm sure Texas also, its usually 15 degrees cooler in the shade. Plus there is reducing the sun damage.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Very cool HuntingHawk.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Pretty nice.we want a smaller one ourselves.about a 24-26 footer.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Be very concerned of load capacity of a class C, especially a self contained one. But self contained is the key for SHTF. A class C is easier for most to drive then a class A but finding one at a reasonable price with a tag axle took me six months. I can live with the 30ft especially having several 100lb dogs.


----------



## Pete8959 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sweet rig. I think I need to build a custom trailer for it but this is my Bugout Rig.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> 7-8MPG depending on cargo weight & speed.[/QUOTE
> 
> I know I get 8mpg in my 88 F250 with the 460 while pulling my 28 foot camp trailer,
> 
> ...


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes, the 460 likes its fuel but nice having that power when needed. I suspect most of the time I will be driving down the road with the generator going to operate the roof AC.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

It doesn't have some of the newer, nice to have stuff like electric adjust of the mirrors or a back up camera. Back up camera can be added though. But then too, not paying the price of a newer motorhome.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, have the check in hand. But its a 600 mile round trip to check it out.


----------

